# John Deere 726?



## Stive85 (Oct 11, 2018)

HI everyone,

New here and need advice.

Would this Deere 726 be a good buy for $100 bucks?.. Apparently runs well and I am mechanically inclined enough to figure out general service.

It is for a 4 car driveway, nothing major, but a decent size.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-snowblower/...le/1390104877?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Stanton (Aug 31, 2018)

https://scontent-ort2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=c37fdf79559122769162e1fd5bbaff63&oe=5C445464


This one is $300 in Fargo. Course its already snowing in Fargo! Same model



If you have a dealership close by parts are easy to get.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

for $100 it is a good deal IMO

with 5hp and 26" of width it wont gobble up big snow with any ferocity though

If it were mine I'd swap in a Predator 6.5 and add chains to the tires. All in for ~$250 for a 26" with a new engine is a decent deal!


----------



## Stive85 (Oct 11, 2018)

tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> for $100 it is a good deal IMO
> 
> ...



I appreciate the reply!

You have a good eye! Went and saw it and the guy was totally upfront. He replaced the engine from the original 7 hp (that was on its last legs) to a 5 hp Tecumseh....

I live in SW Ontario so the snow can be heavy some winters, but nothing like some others here experience. 

For $100 CAD I bought it. It ran nicely.... was a in decent shape and is a cool vintage blower to try out. 

Would it be financially worth it to buy another engine (such as a Predator) to swap eventually? 

Would posting pictures of the blower here help?


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

If the blower is in good shape and works, throwing a cheap-ish upgraded engine on it would probably make sense.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You should lengthen the chute by an additional 12"-15" and add an impeller kit as there is too much space. They don't throw far at all. 26" is a lot for a 5 hp Tecumseh.


----------

